# Saying goodbye to cheap folding bicycles



## Happy69 (28 Jan 2019)

Here is a little bit of history and the reason why ive joined this forum 

The first fold up bicycle I had was a red full size folding bicycle I had when I was 13 but not very tall and the bike was huge, it was a proper granny shopper bike lol, it got stolen as I left it unlocked at the butchers, in 2003 I bought a 99 quid fold up bicycle from go outdoors, it badly shook when going down steep hills, I used to get the bus into town and then cycle the last 3 miles to work but eventually the hinge snapped and lastly I bough a second hand cheap electric bicycle, that was again poorly made and heavy but it went quite nicely until I got hit by a Ford transit van (I was okay but the bicycle wasnt)

So I haven't done any cycling in a couple of years, I do have a full size hybrid bicycle but I love the clever engineering of a fold up.

I have always liked Bromptons and I have decided that I will be buying a Brompton as soon as I can afford to, I then plan on modifying it, I test rode a m6r and it felt wonderful, didn't rattle like a cheap fold up.


Anyway that's me


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jan 2019)

Wow, what a history. Obviously hasnt put you off folders. Welcome aboard.
If you're into Brompton modding then @chriscross1966 is your man, amongst others.


----------



## Mark Grant (28 Jan 2019)

If you shop at Tesco their clubcard voucher can be used to buy Evans vouchers at 3 x value, ie £5 Tesco voucher will get you £15 in Evans vouchers.
I bought my latest Brompton this way, only paid about £80 in cash, the rest in Evans vouchers via Tesco.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

Welcome @Happy69 
And i bet you can't wait just hope you enjoy it when you get it


----------



## Kell (29 Jan 2019)

Well, my Brompton is my 4th folder, but it's the one I'm happiest with.

Good luck with the piggy bank.


----------



## Happy69 (30 Jan 2019)

My saving up is going well, also I have sold a few things I didn't need I.e Xbox etc


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2019)

Happy69 said:


> My saving up is going well, also I have sold a few things I didn't need I.e Xbox etc



I started getting rid of stuff that I had aquired over the years, some photography stuff like a couple of old flashguns etc.
I sold them through Amazon marketplace by looking up the item I had and clicking the " have one to sell? " button on the page. What surprised me was that my wifes text books from when she was studying fetched such a good price.
Long story short, I cleared nearly £1000 in just over a year of going through the bookcase and all the stuff we no longer used


----------



## 12boy (30 Jan 2019)

I hope to leave my Brompton to one of my kids. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.


----------



## chriscross1966 (31 Jan 2019)

Love my Bromptons, and can't seem to leave them stock. SJS and Bikegang stock a vast range of bits, from aftermarket clamp handles through to titanium wide-hub forks and rear frames so you can fit disc brakes and 11 or 14 speed hub gears...


----------



## Happy69 (31 Jan 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> Love my Bromptons, and can't seem to leave them stock. SJS and Bikegang stock a vast range of bits, from aftermarket clamp handles through to titanium wide-hub forks and rear frames so you can fit disc brakes and 11 or 14 speed hub gears...



my plan is to get a brompton then save up again for the parts. I'll be getting quite alot of 
Titanium parts but mostly just because I like shiny things, i won't be making it the lightest bike as I want things like a Brooks saddle and rohloff hub


----------



## chriscross1966 (31 Jan 2019)

Henrietta at Swindon Origami



__ chriscross1966
__ 17 Sep 2017





 thats the point of Henrietta.. properly usable Brompton, but 11 speeds and dynamo lights offset by a lot of titanijm and carbon fibre.... and totally not the point of Francesca.....












Francesca ready to go



__ chriscross1966
__ 1 Aug 2018


----------



## Happy69 (31 Jan 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> Henrietta at Swindon Origami
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What chainset is advisable on a rohloff, 54t?

Also would it be advisable to get a titanium bottom bracket


----------



## chriscross1966 (31 Jan 2019)

Happy69 said:


> What chainset is advisable on a rohloff, 54t?
> 
> Also would it be advisable to get a titanium bottom bracket


Dont know off the top of my head and only if you're quite light.. checking the blessed Sheldon's gear calculator a 60t up front and a 13 at the back gives you a 21" bottom gear (very low indeed) throught to a 108" top gear (pretty darn high).. and that, usefully, gets you a sexy big chainring up front and a sprocket at the back that any tensioner adjusted to suit the chainline can cope with


----------



## mustang1 (31 Jan 2019)

Before I had a folding bike, I thought to myself if I ever bought a folding bike, it would only ever be a Brompton.


----------



## jay clock (31 Jan 2019)

I have the S bar model which I love. I borrowed an M bar one when I had a repair done, and found it a) far too upright and b) far too choppy ride. Worth trying a couple first


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (1 Feb 2019)

Bromptons are great bikes. But I'd only choose one if I were in a situation where small fold and portability is paramount - e.g. commuting. For touring, exploring and so on there are much more suitable folding bikes. I wouldn't be parted from my Bike Friday, except possibly by my wife's Airnimal...


----------



## Happy69 (1 Feb 2019)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> Bromptons are great bikes. But I'd only choose one if I were in a situation where small fold and portability is paramount - e.g. commuting. For touring, exploring and so on there are much more suitable folding bikes. I wouldn't be parted from my Bike Friday, except possibly by my wife's Airnimal...



I totally understand where you are coming from but for me it's about engineering beauty. I will ride the bicycle and display in my home


----------

